# site search



## 90340 (May 1, 2005)

We're going to France again this year, we've 2 teenagers and a 10 year old, they love the water slides/pools on site. we stayed at Les Sables in L'Aytre near La Rochelle last year, lovely site, but very few english speaking people staying there. wondering if anyone had suggestions on sites with great pool/slide complex and a few fellow Paddies hanging around just in case we get homesick!!!
thanks
Pat


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Tell the kids that you are going a bit further than expected, i.e North East Spain and dump them here... http://www.portaventura.es/home.asp?pIdi=uk

With two teenagers the risk of this type of entertainment suddenly becoming 'uncool' has to be taken into consideration.

River rafting is 'cool' or so I am told.

http://www.loisirs64.com/en/rafting/

Looks fun

As for finding English speaking people...Calais is good


----------



## 88929 (May 10, 2005)

*Fun Sites*

Hi there,
If you go to the www.caravanandcampingclub.co.uk site and enter the "Carefree section" you will be able to order a free "Carefree Summer 2006 brochure, which has as much variety of camps as you can throw a stick at. Hope this helps.

"Take care out there"


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

318 matches for France in our very own campsite database 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Country=France

6 of which you would get discounted rates for if you were a subscriber


----------



## 90340 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info,
Not to many sites on database with pool complex!!!
Horses for Courses, as we all know when the kids are happy we're all happy,
as for english speaking we're not looking for La Butlins, "when in rome..... and all that" but a good mix is great when on holidays


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Fun Sites*



welshman said:


> Hi there,
> If you go to the www.caravanandcampingclub.co.uk site and enter the "Carefree section" you will be able to order a free "Carefree Summer 2006 brochure, which has as much variety of camps as you can throw a stick at. Hope this helps.
> 
> "Take care out there"


I suspect a typo in the above link

Should be...

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/carefree.htm

For info


----------

